# Please post pics of wild beardies here =)



## Atrax1207 (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new to APS forums, so I wondered if anyone would be good enough to post pics of wild beardies that they saw in Oz, since I'm not from Australia and I would love to see wild beardies bearding their way. 

Thanks guys, you're the best if you do this for me! 

For starters I'll post a pic of my beardie Ziggy, obviously not a wild one but just to get the thread going 

my proud baby







beardie look, so cute 






Thanks to anyone that will post pics of wild beardies that they saw when herping or otherwise!


----------



## souldoubt (May 15, 2011)

Eastern bearded dragon from Brisbane QLD


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 15, 2011)

Awesome souldoubt and thank you very much!!! Great pic!


----------



## souldoubt (May 15, 2011)

Thanks mate, it was just taken on a phone camera so Im happy with it, although the quality leaves a little to be desired.

I dont think he was real happy about letting me touch or photograph him, but he didn't want to leave his basking spot either. So the photo opportunity was pretty good and taken at about 5-10cm or so away from him


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 15, 2011)

Wow, so they are laid back lizards in wild like they are as pets?  That's amazing!


----------



## XKiller (May 16, 2011)

I'm not the biggest fan of bearded dragons, but heres afew i have seen around the place. bearded dragons are extreamly common in QLD.

Gold coast, eastern beared dragon





Quilpie, central bearded dragon





Shane


----------



## dannyoxford1994 (May 16, 2011)

Nsw


----------



## snakeluvver (May 16, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> bearded dragons are extreamly common in QLD.


 
Since when? :lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (May 16, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Since when? :lol:


 
since australia was made.
few of mine ... (hervey bay)


----------



## snakeluvver (May 16, 2011)

The only wild dragons I've seen were EWD's


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 16, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> since australia was made.


 Haha


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 16, 2011)

Waaa you guys ROCK!!!  Awesome pics, it's so cool to see them in wilds!  
You guys are very lucky. 

EBD's have such cool orange mouths, they look fantastic!
Hahaha, look at that little guy on a tree.  

Keep them coming and thank you VERY much, you're all the best! :notworthy:
I really enjoy pics of wild beardies!


----------



## Firedrake (May 16, 2011)

Not sure if this is a beardie or not, I looked up some pics and the one that looked the most like it was a pygmy bearded, again I don't even know if they live here.


----------



## monitordude (May 16, 2011)

thats a central netted dragon C. Nuchalis.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 16, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Not sure if this is a beardie or not, I looked up some pics and the one that looked the most like it was a pygmy bearded, again I don't even know if they live here.


Looks like a central netted


----------



## hypochondroac (May 16, 2011)

It's a netted.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 16, 2011)

> It's a netted.



Does not look much like the Central Netteds I have seen. Any chance it is a painted or a Western Netted?​


----------



## grizz (May 16, 2011)

a few eastern beardies


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 16, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Not sure if this is a beardie or not, I looked up some pics and the one that looked the most like it was a pygmy bearded, again I don't even know if they live here.


 

Aww, he's so cute, thanks for posting! 


Great pics Grizz! I love the one of beardie on a beer can, haha so cute!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## hypochondroac (May 16, 2011)

Either way it's no bearded.


----------



## Firedrake (May 16, 2011)

Thats ok least I know better what he might be, I was pleased just to see him and he stopped to watch me, I got so close I could almost touch him  took that pic with my phone


----------



## Jeannine (May 16, 2011)

where is he?






here he is


----------



## Kitah (May 16, 2011)

Few shots of a wild Beardie I saw in my grndprent garden


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 16, 2011)

this is an Eastern Beardie i found at Maralya NSW


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

All these pics are so cool!!  I thank you all very much for them!!!

Is that a wild beardie you're holding in the first pic Jannine?

NakePimp your looks ferocious, and look at those yellows and blacks! 

@Kitah - that looks like a sub-adult or even a juvenile dragon, he so cute, love his color 

Beardies are really cool lizards, they have so much personality. =)


----------



## reptilife (May 17, 2011)

Now, Atrax1207....

Maybe you could post some pics of reptiles native to Slovenia?


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

reptilife said:


> Now, Atrax1207....
> 
> Maybe you could post some pics of reptiles native to Slovenia?



I don't have any pics of them, since it's still cold here at the moment. But as soon as it gets a bit warmer I'll go herping and see what I can get. 
But I'll try to find few pics of our native reptiles. 

P.S.: I have some

We call these "zelenec" that would be "greenie" in english or Latin Lacerta bilineata





Salamandra salamandra Linnaeus





European common lizard, Lacerta agilis Natrix natrix





male in breeding colors





These are the only two venomous snakes in Slovenia:

Vipera berus - I think you call these Black Adder






Vipera ammodytes






Non-venomous snakes

We call these "Belouška", Latin Natrix natrix, common English names are as follows: grass snake, ringed snake or water snake, and two common European lizards right next to snakes heating up at the start of a new day










!These pics are not mine!
 

Hope you'll enjoy them!


----------



## Fuscus (May 17, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Since when? :lol:


 Bearded Dragons are not hard to find. However they have good years and bad years, around the year 2000 they were super common around south east Queensland but have numbers dropped off considerably since. Hopefully the rains will provide a few good seasons.
Oh - and a few photos, they are great subjects


----------



## Laghairt (May 17, 2011)

Did the V. gouldi manage to swallow him whole?


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

Aww, poor beardie in the second pic 

Yes, beardies are great photo subjects and photogenic too! 
Thanks for posting your pics!
I hope you'll have some good weather for these guys to thrive again. I have a soft spot for beardies, they are so cute!


----------



## reptilife (May 18, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> I don't have any pics of them, since it's still cold here at the moment. But as soon as it gets a bit warmer I'll go herping and see what I can get.
> But I'll try to find few pics of our native reptiles.
> 
> P.S.: I have some
> ...



Great photos Atrax.
Wish we had Salamanda here...
LOVE the Zelenec and Vipera Berus.

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Jeannine (May 18, 2011)

*Atrax yes it is, they are everywhere here, i live in Outback Australia so seeing lizards is common especially in spring and summer, hubby will often stop the car when were out and about driving so i can remove a lizard of some sort off the road to a safer spot 

in spring its usually pairs i am removing, i pick them up, check for ticks and remove any and relocate a safe distance from the road, i had a pair of stumpy tails last spring i was checking over and i was checking the female and temporarily forget about the male and he gave me a rather nasty nip in a rather embarrassing spot  ungrateful sod :lol:

a few years back we had really hot weather and it was very dry and as we have dogs in the car we always have a container and water so i was also offering them water, quite a few enjoyed drinks of nice cool water before going on their merry way *


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 18, 2011)

reptilife said:


> Great photos Atrax.
> Wish we had Salamanda here...
> LOVE the Zelenec and Vipera Berus.
> 
> Thanks for sharing them!



Salamanders are quite common here, though recently I've been seeing them less and less. 
I like Vipera berrus too, they look great! 
Zelenec is quite common too, but they are extremely skittish, so it's hard to get a decent photo of those buggers. 




Jeannine said:


> *Atrax yes it is, they are everywhere here, i live in Outback Australia so seeing lizards is common especially in spring and summer, hubby will often stop the car when were out and about driving so i can remove a lizard of some sort off the road to a safer spot
> 
> in spring its usually pairs i am removing, i pick them up, check for ticks and remove any and relocate a safe distance from the road, i had a pair of stumpy tails last spring i was checking over and i was checking the female and temporarily forget about the male and he gave me a rather nasty nip in a rather embarrassing spot  ungrateful sod :lol:
> 
> a few years back we had really hot weather and it was very dry and as we have dogs in the car we always have a container and water so i was also offering them water, quite a few enjoyed drinks of nice cool water before going on their merry way *


 
That's great, I love the fact that you stop to help these amazing animals, I do it too. That stumpy tail nip made me laugh   hope it wasn't too bad. 
They let you give them water and not run before you get your bottle out?!? How cool is that!


----------



## Jeannine (May 19, 2011)

_That stumpy tail nip made me laugh   hope it wasn't too bad.

_*nah not too bad, i was just glad i didnt have a dr's appointment that would leave me explaining a bruise on the boob 

i hold one in one hand while i undo the bottle and fill the water bowl with the other hand, once they realise what im offering them they usually are happy to stay there and have a drink 
*


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 19, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> _That stumpy tail nip made me laugh   hope it wasn't too bad.
> 
> _*nah not too bad, i was just glad i didnt have a dr's appointment that would leave me explaining a bruise on the boob
> 
> ...


 
Aww that's so cute!  You rock!!!


----------



## LizardLady (May 19, 2011)

A couple of pics of a "local" lad...!


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 19, 2011)

Hahahaha, "local lad" so cool! Look at him sunbathing!!   Soooo awesome!
Thanks for sharing it's much appreciated!


----------



## Dan40D (May 19, 2011)

Beardie on a post, Bulga NSW.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 20, 2011)

What a cool little guy, he's a bit thin, aww bless him.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

I've seen so many but i've never had the camera! Also seen billions of frogs! And lots and lots and lots of skinks (esp. blueys)! Also the amount of snakes i've seen is scary...haha saw one at the creek the other day almost positive it was a brown snake (eek!) I've been taking my camera round since and i'm trying to organise a holiday into western NSW so i can go herping! Also we have a leaf tailed gecko who lives in our garage...must get a picture of him! (as soon as he shows up again...) When i was little i asked my mum for a container (she just expected me to catch some bugs) but in fact i came back with 2 beautiful baby blue tongues! Took a few snaps and put them back! (that was back in the day when i wasn't aware that they have a harmful bite haha!) I'll try and scan some of the pictures to put up! I've actually been lucky with the amount of encounters i've had...my cousin nearly ran over a tiger snake last summer...was very scary! Sadly the only photo i could find of wild reptiles was this one (a little skink [thats a 5c piece] who was in our kitchen!)




he was so tiny! I'll try and get some photos up soon!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Hmm moved this lil guy off the road he was less than happy about it.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

i've got a beautiful picture of a very special dragon and its the one album i can't find! Very frustratin! I'll have a better look later tonight!


----------



## Jeannine (May 20, 2011)

*geckphotographer ungrateful little sods arent they? one would think they would appreciate it

i get the same reaction from the stumpies as well :lol:

but i dont mind at least i know they are tick free, no longer thirsty and a safe distance from cars 

its funny in spring with the stumpies playing trains, the male following his girl just like a train carriage , gotta grab both of them, im a little more careful now where i hold one while im checking the other one out 


*


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 21, 2011)

*IzzyBeardieLover* that's a cute baby skink!   So adorable! I'll be waiting for that picture of a special dragon 


@ *GeckPhotographer* how pretty is he!!! :O Look at that yellow in his mouth, so cool!! That's P. barbata isn't it?


@ *Jeannine* - that "stumpy train carriage" sounds hilarious    I can almost imagine them going choo choooo! LOL


----------



## Fuscus (May 21, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Did the V. gouldi manage to swallow him whole?


Don't know. While I was there the goudli refused to move and just held onto the dragon. Every so often the beardy would feebly struggle. At one stage I had even hidden myself 100 meters away but the goanna wasn't fooled. In the end I left as I was under the impression I was extending the breardies "experience"


----------



## stressproof (May 21, 2011)

*nsw hunter valley*


----------



## mysnakesau (May 21, 2011)

Here's a couple of wildies.

This one was taken early April, happily sunning himself at Bellbrook on Mid-North Coast, NSW.










This pair I spotted during summer on rock on a dirt road out back Crescent Head.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

> how pretty is he!!! :O Look at that yellow in his mouth, so cool!! That's P. barbata isn't it?



Certainly is. Here is a pretty headshot of P.vitticeps that is not fully grown. My dad took this particular shot


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Thanks atrax he was very cute! I'll put the picture up today 

Here is a picture of a beautiful Boyd's forest dragon that i saw in the Daintree  Sorry about the bad quality it is a scanned image from when we didn't have digital cameras haha


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 21, 2011)

Wow, great pictures guys!! I LOVE them all, it's so cool to see them in "wilds"! 

@mysnakesau - great shots, look at those two beardies on a rock, what a camouflage 8) :O Amazing! An one on the branch is hilarious too!  hehe

@stressproof - lol, what a cool little guy, thanks for posting a pic of him!

@IzzyBeardieLover- that is one beautiful Boyd's draggie there, great shot!

You guys are great, I'm very thankful for these pics as I probably won't see a wild beardie in my entire life.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

I reckon you should come to Australia  they're pretty common here and it is great to see them in the wild! Most of them are jet black and when they open their mouths and puff their beards an amazing sight! Yeah the Boyd's are gorgeous and he was just stunning!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

Common here?
Try living in Melbourne, I've only ever seen Weasel Skinks in the wild.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 21, 2011)

plimpy said:


> common here?
> Try living in melbourne, i've only ever seen weasel skinks in the wild.


 
lol :d


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Plimpy thats such a shame!  In NSW i've seen so many! Brown snakes, red bellies, red eyed tree frogs, dwarf tree frogs, just those common brown frogs haha not sure what they're called..., heaps of blue tongues!, these other skinks that are everywhere, tiger snakes, long necked turtles, bearded dragons and leaf tailed geckos  move up here if you wanna see more reps


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 21, 2011)

Victoria has over 80 species of lizard:
Museum Victoria: Lizards of Victoria


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Victoria has over 80 species of lizard:
> Museum Victoria: Lizards of Victoria



I guess he means more in Melbourne...i've seen so many lizards in country VIC but in the city i've seen none!


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 21, 2011)

IzzyBeardieLover said:


> I guess he means more in Melbourne...i've seen so many lizards in country VIC but in the city i've seen none!


Oh der, silly me.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

slightly off topic...sorry but how do you find CND's as pets?


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 22, 2011)

Love tha Victoria Museum site, it's really neat!  THX for sharing! 




IzzyBeardieLover said:


> slightly off topic...sorry but how do you find CND's as pets?


 
What's CND?


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

What's CND?[/QUOTE]

hehe Central Netted Dragon i was more asking kaotikjezta coz i saw in his signature he owns them...if you do pm me and let me know


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 22, 2011)

IzzyBeardieLover said:


> What's CND?



hehe Central Netted Dragon i was more asking kaotikjezta coz i saw in his signature he owns them...if you do pm me and let me know [/QUOTE]

Ohh  they are really cool shmall dragons


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 23, 2011)

haha thanks...yes that was a bit of a fail quote


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 24, 2011)

I wanted to post few more pic of my baby Ziggy, so here it is:






















Hope you like 'em!


----------



## LizardLady (May 24, 2011)

That 3rd one is gold! "who pulled the plug on my pool?" :lol:


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 24, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> That 3rd one is gold! "who pulled the plug on my pool?" :lol:


 
Hahaha, I love that pic too!  LOL @ "who pulled the plug on my pool?"


----------



## grizz (May 24, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> Hahaha, I love that pic too!  LOL @ "who pulled the plug on my pool?"


 
Bloody plankin is everywhere!


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 27, 2011)

grizz said:


> Bloody plankin is everywhere!


 
LoL, my beardie is into plankin craze too.   haha


----------

